# EMT-B Training in Southern CA???



## J.L.Wells (Mar 12, 2008)

I just went through some EMT-B training, but do to some personal nonsense, I had to drop. I wanna go back, but attend a different program than the one I just did. 

Any links to Southern CA programs would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2008)

Southern California is kinda of a big place, any chance you can widdle it down to a more localized area? 

http://www.ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/licensing/training.htm
Listing of training centers in Orange County.


----------



## J.L.Wells (Mar 12, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Southern California is kinda of a big place, any chance you can widdle it down to a more localized area?
> 
> http://www.ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/licensing/training.htm
> Listing of training centers in Orange County.



Sorry about that...
Los Angeles area.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2008)

http://dhs.lacounty.gov/wps/PA_1_QDN2DSD3005DD02DJ6VQC830E7/EMS/pdf/ApprovedEMTPrograms.pdf

PDF file.

Los Angeles County EMT-I (1) [aka EMT-B] approved training programs.


----------



## J.L.Wells (Mar 12, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> http://dhs.lacounty.gov/wps/PA_1_QDN2DSD3005DD02DJ6VQC830E7/EMS/pdf/ApprovedEMTPrograms.pdf
> 
> PDF file.
> 
> Los Angeles County EMT-I (1) [aka EMT-B] approved training programs.




You're the man. THANKS.


----------

